# Frontline ....bald patch!



## CavySlave (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello all

I have just noticed a bald spot on the back of my cats neck. It is in the area that I apply frontline flea control. 

I am just wondering if this could be related. Although she has been treated with it for the past 3 years and there never seems to have been a problem before.

Has anyone else come across this ??

Thank you


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 24, 2004)

does the bald spot have white flaky skin falling off that looks like danduff? if so it could be ringworm!

my cat just got over it... its not bad... just [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I know humans can develop alergies, the same may be for cats. Id get the vet to check it out. Ringworm is a posibilty but its strange that it is in the same spot as where frontline was administered.


----------



## CavySlave (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi

No the skin is not flaky. There is some evidence that the skin has been broken but think thats been done by scratching!! 

My cat is an indoor moggie.

I am suspecting its the frontline but will get it checked out by vet.


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 24, 2004)

yeah it doesnt sound like ringworm then...


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, there have been reports that Frontline (and the other topical flea treatments) can cause alopecia (hair loss) where it is applied. I think they said it is permanent and will not grow back.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

